
Live Moose TV - Breadmaker
https://www.svtplay.se/video/21733002/den-stora-algvandringen/den-stora-algvandringen-slow-tv-sasong-1-16-apr-06-00-1?info=visa
======
Breadmaker
>For several thousand years the moose have walked the same path to get to the
rich pastures of summer. Follow the walk live from Kullberg in the north of
Sweden.

